# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Anniversary Changilass

## golach

Happy Tin (10th ) Anniversary to you and your OH,  have a nice day.

----------


## canuck

Many good wishes Mrs and Mr C.

----------


## poppett

Happy anniversary.

----------


## changilass

Thanks very much, we have had a cracking day and are looking forward to the next 10yrs.

----------

